# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی >  سورس یه قفل تلفنی به زبان VB.NET ......

## Nima NT

سلام ، خواستم یه کار خیر کرده باشم.
این برنامه رو براتون می ذارم ، می تونین باهاش واسه برنامه های دات نتی ( VB ,C/C++‎ , C#‎ ) _  قفل تلفنی درست کنید.
این برنامه کاملا" رایگانه ولی سعی کنید از کدش چیز یاد بگیرین نه اینکه ازش استفاده تجاری کنین.
برنامه یه کلاس به نام Irannovin داره ، یه شی از کلاس ایجاد کنید و به توابع زیر دسترسی پیدا کنید.
Hardwarecode : تولید شناسه منحصر به فرد بر اساس سخت افزار
Isvalid_Normal : چک کردن معتبر بودن مجوز نرم افزار.
و یه سری تابع دیگه که با مطالعه کد می تونین ازش سر در بیارین.

*علاوه بر این تشکر یادتون نره !*  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## pad_kay

با سلام و تشكر اگر امكان داره به زبان دلفي تبديل نماييد و در مورد آنتي ها مطلابي ارسال نمائيد

----------


## Nima NT

چشم , حتما" به این زودی ها به دلفی تبدیلش می کنم

----------


## javid_debugger

اقا میشه به زبان VB هم بنویسیش یا تبدیلش کنی چون من خیلی به این قفل نیاز دارم  ممنونم.

----------


## Nima NT

فکر نکنم بشه ، چون من تو این برنامه بیشتر از 60 درصد ار دات نت فریم روک استفاده کردم. تبدیلاتش رو بلد نیستم.

----------


## ice007

اقا دستت درد نکنه فقط یه سوال:
من سیستمها مشابه نداشتم تست کنم. این روی سیستمهایی با قطعات یکسان (با مادربردهای هم مدل )شماره های متفاوت تولید میکنه؟ یعنی این شماره یونیکه؟

----------


## دنیای دلفی

اگر شماره سريال هارد رو توليد كنه آره شماره سريالها متفاوت هستند

----------


## BraveMind

من اصلا نتونستم راهش بندازم میشه لطفا روال کار رو بگید تا حداقل بتونم یه تست بکنم
ممنون

----------


## Nima NT

این برنامه یه SDK هست و از اطلاعات مادربورد  و هارد برای تولید کد استفاده میکنه.
برای نحوه استفاده از این فایل هم بهتون توصیه میکنم فقط از تولید شناسه سخت افزاری اون استفاده کنید ، قسمتهای دیگه اون باگ داره و زیاد امن نیست ولی میتونید به راحتی توسط این کلاس بدون نیاز به فایل اضافی یا کامپوننت شناسه سخت افزارهای متفاوت رو بگیرید.

اینم مثال برای استفاده از برنامه . امیدوارم که مفید واقع بشه. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## VisualStudio

خوب دوستان این هم یک نمونه دیگه هست امیدوارم کمک کنه
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...&postcount=215

----------


## mc_laren

اگه لطف کنید فایل dll رو برای دانلود بزارید چون من vs2008 ندارم.

----------


## ice007

> این برنامه یه SDK هست و از اطلاعات مادربورد و هارد برای تولید کد استفاده میکنه.


با سلام 
تا اونجایی که من دیدم از اطلاعات هارد برای تولید شماره استفاده نمیکنه. خودم هم کد برای گرفتن شماره سریال واقعی هارد رو ندارم و کدهایی هم که در سایت بود رو امتحان کردم یا شماره درایو رو میدن یا  اصلا در مورد هاردهای sata جواب نمی دهند.
لطفا اگر کسی کدی که شماره سریال واقعی هارد رو بده، داره دریغ نکنه. ممنون

----------


## once4ever

> اگر شماره سريال هارد رو توليد كنه آره شماره سريالها متفاوت هستند


اما استفاده از شماره سریال هارد امنیت نداره و میشه با شبیه سازی شماره یکسانی به برنامه تحمیل کرد!

----------


## ice007

> اما استفاده از شماره سریال هارد امنیت نداره و میشه با شبیه سازی شماره یکسانی به برنامه تحمیل کرد!


 درسته، ولی قرار نیست فقط از شماره سریال هارد استفاده بشه و قرار این هم جزیی از قطعات باشه.
اگر پیشنهاد بهتری دارید لطفا مطرح کنید

----------


## asktari

سلا آقا نیما
این سورس قفل تلفنی را از کجا باید دانلود کنیم اگر یک بار دیگر قرار دهید ممنون میشم :گیج:

----------


## sezar21m

لطفا لينك دانلود را دوباره بزارين ممنون از شما

----------


## Nima NT

والا این پست مربوط به خیلی وقت پیش هست ؛ اجازه بدید دنبال فایل بگردم اگر پیداش کردم حتما" براتون دوباره آپلود میکنم.

----------


## mina.net

برنامه کار نکرد.

----------


## Nima NT

> برنامه کار نکرد.


فایل ضمیمه شده پاک شده و بنده هنوز موفق به آپلود دوباره اون نشدم ؛ کدوم برنامه رو میفرمائید.

----------


## MJVMJV

اگه كسي بخواهد اين سورس
*سورس یه قفل تلفنی به زبان VB.NET 
را ببيند چيكار بايد بكند
نه فايلي
 هيچي؟!
حداقل دوستاني كه دانلود كردن بزارن تا ما هم استفاده كنيم
با تشكر
*

----------


## Nima NT

متاسفانه من این فایل رو ندارم ؛ گویا به علت عمر زیاد فایل ؛ فایل از آرشیو سایت پاک شده.
دوستانی که دانلود کردن اگر دارن لطف کنن آپلود کنن.
ممنونم.

----------


## super_victory

سلام و خسته نباشید 
من برنامع نویس نیستم  :گریه:  نمیدونم چطوری از سورس استفاده کنم
اگه میشه منو راهنمایی کنین
با تشکر
ایمیلم :super_victory2009@yahoo.com

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

.... 
و ما همچنان منتظریم که دوستانی که قبلا این برنامه رو دانلود کنن الان دوباره آپ کنن و بزارن تو سایت
 :ناراحت:

----------


## sezar21m

واقعا كسي تو اين سايت بزرگي نيست كه به اين پست ها رسيدگي كنه 


لطفا يه ميرور از سورس بزارين  واقعا ممنون ميشم

----------

